# Branson weather in Sept and resorts??



## Zib (Mar 17, 2011)

We are thinking of coming to Branson around Sept 21st because that's when we can use our FF tickets but we don't know if the weather will be too hot and humid for us then?? Also we have a choice of Surrey Vacation Resorts, Suite at Fall Creek, Palace View, or Grand Regency.  Which one is the easiest for getting to the strip? We'd like to book Surrey Vacations Resorts but don't know the location?  Is it far from the strip?  We'll be there mostly to go to the shows every day so didn't want to drive too far.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is a map of Branson

http://www.bransontourismcenter.com/images/Map_screen.gif

Study the roads by color to get around Branson.  Any of the resorts should be easy to get to the strip if you study the map.  The only resort that is really near or on the strip is the French Quarter.  The end of September should be a quiet time since kids are back in school.  Shows will be running for the Bus Tour Groups and I would think the weather would be nice.   Be sure to check the show schedules for dates you will be there.


http://www.bransontourismcenter.com/shows/2011/09
http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/shows.html


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2011)

Zib said:


> We are thinking of coming to Branson around Sept 21st because that's when we can use our FF tickets but we don't know if the weather will be too hot and humid for us then?? Also we have a choice of Surrey Vacation Resorts, Suite at Fall Creek, Palace View, or Grand Regency.  Which one is the easiest for getting to the strip? We'd like to book Surrey Vacations Resorts but don't know the location?  Is it far from the strip?  We'll be there mostly to go to the shows every day so didn't want to drive too far.



Sept is usually a decent month to go but, I don't have a clue what's to hot/humid for you. Personally, I think the weather is perfect in the fall. It can also be a little unpredictable. Anything from a light jacket to t-shirts and shorts. 

Of the resorts you've listed, the only one we haven't been to is Surrey. Of the remaining three I'd go with The Suite's at Fall Creek. Palace View would be my next choice. The difference would be that we had more neighbor noise at Palace View and the furnishings seemed to be of better quality at The Suite's at Fall Creek. We actually own a week at Grand Regency and, while it's a nice resort it's also an orphaned resort. There are only two buildings and no amenities. Something happened with the origninal builder (bankruptcy, death, alcoholic, et.....we've heard several stories) and nothings ever been done with the resort past the first two buildings. 

We have pictures of The Suite's at Fall Creek, Grand Regency and Palace View South on our Webshots page. Click the link at the bottom of this post and it will take you to all our timeshare albums or, click the three pictures below and it will take you directly to the most recent albums for each of these resorts.


----------



## Zib (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advise and pictures.  I think I'll lean towards Fall Creek.  We did stay there years ago on our first reip to Branson and liked it very much.  Don't know why I hesitated, but just wondered if there were someplace we were missing.  Probably it will be Fall Creek again for us this time.  And I think the weather will be good  in Sept,  We have gone in May before, so we know May weather.  Nice temperature but with little light, warm showers.  We'd just dodge in and out of the raindrops!  Fun!


----------



## Culli (Mar 23, 2011)

We went in early Sept at the Marriott, weather was awesome.  We found out we are not a branson family and only left the resort to get groceries and play putt putt golf.  We hung out at the pool pretty much all day/night - kids had a blast.  I found the Marriott to have a very nice pool and grounds.

When we were driving back my 4 year old said "now we are going to Disney right Dad"!?!?!?  I said "buddy we just had vacation" his response "but we didn't go to Disney".  Then all 3 kids (7,4 and 3 yr old at the time) started to pout, apparently it is only vacation if we go to Disney - it was very amusing.


----------



## Zib (Mar 25, 2011)

*Which resort?*

Almost ready to get it together to book flights for Sept 17 to Oct 1st.  Choices are Suites at Fall Creek, Grand Regency at Thousand Hills, or Palace View South.  I  know Fall Creek and saw the pictures of Palace View.  Both seem nice but am I missing anything to not consider Grand Regency?  I'm leaning towards Fall Creek.  Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------

